# "retro 90's"   my sportbike project



## steveWFL (Dec 7, 2012)

Quick snapshot at hi-iso and wheel purposely cut off and not looking for critique just posting a crazy retro-style old school sportbike hehe

I have several bikes but this same year/model/color was my 1st real bike. I had bought it brand new and it got stolen.

Was tipped off to a deal i couldn't refuse and drove my Tundra to Orlando and threw it in the back. Found it needs nothing!


----------



## steveWFL (Dec 7, 2012)

and NO pocketwizards have been employed for this bike's snapshots heh =)


----------



## ronlane (Dec 7, 2012)

I hear pocketwizards will make it run like a new sportbike. :lmao:


----------



## steveWFL (Dec 7, 2012)

ronlane said:


> I hear pocketwizards will make it run like a new sportbike. :lmao:



That bike hauls arse like my newer ones.  BUT i agree POCKETWIZARDS will make it run faster!  Might have to make a special pocketwizard hotshoe mount on the bike and take some pics =)


----------



## ronlane (Dec 7, 2012)

Gopro would be cheaper but not sure it would be as fast. 

Nice bike btw.


----------



## steveWFL (Dec 7, 2012)

ronlane said:


> Gopro would be cheaper but not sure it would be as fast



oh no now you have me thinking about my gopro with some PWs and OCF heheh


----------



## ronlane (Dec 7, 2012)

You better post pictures on here. Cool idea.


----------



## John27 (Dec 7, 2012)

Good lookin' Ninja!

I ride a Kawasaki.  Not a sportbike though, legs are too long and I ride like a geezer anyway.



Keep the shiny side up!


----------



## ronlane (Dec 7, 2012)

John, That's more my speed.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 7, 2012)

^^^^^^^^Nice Kawi John.

i didn't realize I was signed on as my other name I hardly ever use!


----------



## MOREGONE (Dec 7, 2012)

My buddy used to have one of those. Brings back some memories!


----------



## gsgary (Dec 7, 2012)

My first bike was a Garelli Tiger Cross 1976 then in 1977  a Yamaha RD250E, then a Suzuki 1100 Katana, then a Moto Guzzi La Mans mk1 never got my dream bike of the time A Laverda Jota lots of other bikes, now ive got a BMW GS and Yamaha Fazer 1000, FZ1 in US


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice!


----------

